# Child Maintenance Query??



## shaughey (16 Oct 2011)

Hi All - My partner always had provided for and is now court ordered to pay €75 per week to his ex towards his child (his ex is now married to a wealthy man with multiple properties, good job and has two more kids with him). 

Unfortunatly our financial situation had changed and now he is not working, only receiving €188 JB, we have rent, bills, a child of our own and another on the way! He has applied to the courts to have this order lowered but it will be over three months before the court is available to sit on this..

- in the meantime can he explain situation to his ex, even though she'll disagree, and begin to only pay what he can afford until the court sits or will he be penalised for this as being in breach of court order?

Any feedback greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## ClubMan (20 Oct 2011)

Does he have a solicitor? If not why not? If yes then what have they advised in this matter? I'd imagine that unilaterally varying court ordered payments should only be done as a last resort.


----------

